
$3 Microscope Plugs into Cell Phones - J3L2404
http://www.technologyreview.com/biomedicine/25286/?a=f
======
jacquesm
Very nice development, I wished they'd put an image of a slide with it, and
the same slide at the same magnification from a conventional microscope.

This is really more like a very high resolution scanner than a microscope but
still very neat.

If this works for microscopes, how about a lens-less wide aperture telescope
made from a bunch of sensors?

